# 2009 SEL - Transmission not shifting sporadically



## mikeROLEXX (Feb 27, 2014)

Recently the transmission started staying in first gear. I will shut off the car and then it will be fine, it has been sporadic. The CEL has come on a few times but goes off. I haven't had a change to get the codes yet. Any ideas what it might be, I hear Valve Body or Transmission Input Speed Sensor.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

If you turn the key off-on-off three times in a row (without starting the engine) the EVIC will display the CEL codes on the dash where the odometer is. I think it is only active CELs and not stored or pending, but at least you can get the current thrown codes quickly. 

Sounds like limp mode, which is meant to protect the transmission but allow you to get off the road safely when it happens. 

Me personally, I wouldn't keep driving on it until you get the codes. I'd hate it if you had to replace a costly transmission (~$4000) that might've otherwise been repairable.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

What does the shift indicator on the dash show when this happens, is it the normal "D"?

If not you may be accidentally bumping the shifter to the left, which causes the transmission to down shift. If you are stopped when you bump the shifter it will shift to 1st.

From the owners manual:


> *Electronic Range Select (ERS) Operation*
> 
> The Electronic Range Select (ERS) shift control allows you to move the shift lever to the left (-) or right (+) when the shift lever is in the DRIVE position, this allows the selection of the desired top gear. For example, if you shift the transaxle into third gear, the transaxle will never shift above third gear, but can shift down to second or first gear automatically, when needed.
> Switching from ERS to DRIVE can be done at any vehicle speed. To shift from DRIVE mode to ERS mode, move the shift lever to the left (-) once. The current gear will be maintained as the top gear. To disable ERS, simply press and hold the shift lever to the right (+) until “D” is displayed in the instrument cluster odometer.
> ...


----------



## mikeROLEXX (Feb 27, 2014)

Went to AutoZone and the code was P0765 - A/T Underdrive Solenoid Circuit Failure


----------



## mikeROLEXX (Feb 27, 2014)

I am not sure what part I need, if its the whole Valve Body or just the solenoid.

This is the part # VW gave me.

7B0325039BXRMN


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

mikeROLEXX said:


> I am not sure what part I need, if its the whole Valve Body or just the solenoid.
> 
> This is the part # VW gave me.
> 
> 7B0325039BXRMN


This site shows that part number as the complete valve body including the solenoid, it also shows that part as no longer available: http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=746375&ukey_make=1066&ukey_model=15574&modelYear=2009&ukey_category=21732&ukey_driveLine=8038

Since the Routan was manufactured by Chrysler it will probably be less expensive to buy the Chrysler part. The Chrysler part numbers for the complete valve body (including the solenoid) are:

5078723AD for a new part (doesn't seem to be available)

and

R5078723AD or RL078723AD for remanufactured units.

The remanufactured units are available on ebay starting at around $250 shipped.

They are also available from Rockauto: http://www.rockauto.com/en/parts/mopar,RL078723AD,valve,1001731

Note: there may be a core charge involved.


----------

